# Trialer in Jena



## Bibabutzemann (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Leute die ab und an mal in Jena trialen. Bin vor einer Weile hier her gezogen und hab' auch schon Leute mit 20" fahren sehen. Ich selbst fahre 26" und brauche einfach ein paar Leute zum mitfahren, sonst macht's irgendwie keinen richtigen Spaß. 

Also einfach mal melden.

Tschöö,

Bibabutzemann


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Januar 2005)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es dort auch bloß zwei 20" er, weiß es aber net genau. Hab die mal in Thalheim getroffen. Fahren alle beide Monty . Glaub aber nicht das die hier im Forum sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Januar 2005)

ein 20"-trialer heisst richard und fährt nen x-alp


----------



## elhefe (27. Januar 2005)

Trialer gibt es dort. Ich hab vor ca. drei Jahren mein Radl (26") dort von jmd. gekauft, der auf 20" umsteigen wollte. Der hies (heist) Christoph. Kommt aus Lobeda.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es seit dem dort keine 26"er mehr.


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2005)

Kenn'  da auch nur die beiden 20"er, die auf den ODM-Läufen stets anzutreffen sind.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. Januar 2005)

Also für mich und den Hüngi ist Jena nicht weit. 40km. Vielleicht kommen wir mal vorbei aber da muss das Wetter isch ein wenig erholen.


----------



## EiSY (28. Januar 2005)

Hiho  hier is der Richard mit dem 219 Alp Magura Übrigents -.-
Also in Jena gibt es genug leute die Trial fahren ich wüsste jetz auf die schnelle aus dem Kopf 4-5 ...
Andi , Robert (20" die beiden die mann so oft beim wettkampf sieht ... bekannt für die eigenen Aufnahmen für hinten für Scheibe  ich kann ja mal 
Fotos online stellen wo man es sieht )
Gabor (20" letztes Jahr [2004]  nicht beim Wettkampf warschl. aber 2005 dabei )
Ich halt (20" garnich bisher beim wettkampf )
Heidi (20" sieht man nur ganz selten ...)

Jo naja Andi und Robert sind eig sehr bekannt soweit ich das schon mitgekriegt habe ... Andi is halt Feinmechaniker / er lernt es und baut sich so ziemlich alles selber ... das 2005er X-lite von Robert haben sie schon Fertig kann auch mal foto online stellen ... und an dem von Andi wird noch gebaut der will sich so einiges selber bauen damit er gewicht sparen kann ... 
Naja meld dich halt mal im icq :  210724598 oder msn : [email protected]
und sonst hier per priv messege bin aber nur selten hier!


----------



## EiSY (28. Januar 2005)

So jetzt hier noch ein paar Fotos sind aber leider echt alt ... Naja mittlerweile sind sie noch besser geworden und haben neue Bikes ...  sind halt auch noch Fotos mit ihren alten Bikes ...
und übrigents die Steinplatten stehen mittlerweile garnich mehr da 
http://andre-lieberwirt.de/eisy/trial
Naja ich bin so ziemlich der einzigste der mittlerweile noch kein neues bike hat  naja meld dich halt mal ...

http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/8.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/30.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/32.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/BollerFront1.jpg.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/bunny131cm.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/bunny.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/IMG_0072.JPG
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/IMG_0073.JPG
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/File0008.jpg.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/bunny131cm.jpg
http://www.andre-lieberwirth.de/eisy/trial/GabiRohr2.jpg


----------



## sensiminded (29. Januar 2005)

servus, 

also ich wohne auch nicht so weit von jena entfernt! bin aus zeulenroda. wenn es mal wieder trocken ist würde ich auch gerne mal nach jena kommen, um endlich mal wieder paar andere trialer zu treffen. fahr hier sonst immer alleine. zur zeit nur manchmal am wochenende auf meinen 6 palletten in ner kleinen halle.

grüße


----------



## kochikoch (30. Januar 2005)

hi,
bin zwar nicht aus jena, dafür aber aus arnstadt ist ja nicht die welt von dem weg her! fahre 26", wenn du bock hast lass es mich wissen.


----------



## Bibabutzemann (31. Januar 2005)

Na das klingt doch alles schon mal sehr gut. 

Ich habe jetzt erstmal 3 Wochen Prüfungszeit und danach Semesterferien, in denen ich nicht in Jena bin. Wenn das Sommersemester losgeht habe ich mehr Zeit und das Wetter ist dann sicher auch besser. Ich werde mich dann einfach mal melden.

Danke für die Hilfe,

den Einen oder Anderen werde ich dann ja sicher mal treffen.

Grüße,

bibabutzemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (2. Februar 2005)

Was haltet ihr von nem Trialtreffen in Jena ... Wir können vllt auch bei Andy in Garten der hat sichd da richtige geile sachen aufgebaut ...!


----------



## EiSY (6. Februar 2005)

Meldet euch doch mal wieder  ^^


----------



## Bibabutzemann (7. Februar 2005)

Meld! 

klingt super.

Hast du schon an einen bestimmten Termin gedacht?


----------



## EiSY (8. Februar 2005)

Naja , ich werde erstmal heute nochmal die Anderen anrufen ... nur Andy is grad im Prüfungsstress ... und hat da eigentlich keine Zeit ... so vllt. in 2 Wochen wieder ...!


----------



## Bibabutzemann (8. Februar 2005)

Weiß nicht genau ob ich da wieder in Jena bin. 

Wenn was genaues feststeht melde dich einfach und ich geb' dir bescheid.

Wie sieht das bei dir aus Kochi?  hättest du demnächst mal Zeit?

So langsam wird das Wetter ja auch wieder.


----------



## sensiminded (8. Februar 2005)

sagt mal rechtzetig wegen nem termin bescheid, möchte auch mit nach jena kommen. wenns geht aber nur am wochenende und bei über null grad celsius!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (9. Februar 2005)

Naja die ham alle keine Zeit aber haette heute jemand lust zu Fahren?


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Februar 2005)

Ahja... also wenn in Jena Treffen ist würd ich auch mit kommen... scheint ja in Jena doch einiges ab zu gehen... wohl besser als DE...


----------



## kochikoch (17. Februar 2005)

Bibabutzemann schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß nicht genau ob ich da wieder in Jena bin.
> 
> Wenn was genaues feststeht melde dich einfach und ich geb' dir bescheid.
> 
> ...


freilich sag wann es los gehen soll bin eh momentan nicht ganz klar im kopf ich fahr auch bei schnee  
ne mal im ernst sag bescheid wenn du da bist oder schick ne email oder irgendwas und ich komme


----------



## kochikoch (24. Februar 2005)

hi,

wie sieht es momentan wetter mäßig in jena aus?
wo wollen wir dort fahren, gibt es dort ein extra gelände oder einfach wie wilde horden durch die stadt?


----------



## sensiminded (24. Februar 2005)

also ich glaube in jena liegt jetzt immer noch so viel schnee wie sonst überall. von nem trialgelände habe ich noch nix gehört. es soll mal bissel wegtauen und trocken werden, dann bin ich auch mal gerne in jena am start.  
greetz


----------



## Bibabutzemann (28. Februar 2005)

Also für meinen Geschmack liegt mir hier immer noch viel zu viel Schnee. Am Mittwoch geht's erstmal wieder nach Dessau und dann in' Urlaub. Bin dann spätestens am 14.03.05 wiede in Jena ... da geht's Studium wieder los :/ .

Bis Mittwoch wird's sicher nix mehr mit fahren. Hoffe mal das es dann im März mal was wird.


----------



## kochikoch (5. März 2005)

wenn wir dann einmal in jena sind, hoffentlich wird da nicht nur nach weiber geglotzt, wo es doch in jena viele hübsche studentinen gibt


----------



## EiSY (7. März 2005)

Ja also es is schon sehr viel am wecktaun ! sieht gut aus Jung ... wegen Trail gelände die Stadt will ja nix hergeben aber andi hat nen garten aber da passen keine 10 Mann rein auserdem müsst ich da erstmal Andy fragen ...
der Lüfter war vorhin schon frei als ich dran vorbei bin die steinsäulen waren aber noch voll mit Schnee! ich geb bescheid wenn ich was weiss hab ab naeste woche auch vorprüfung und so aber zeit zum fahren ist sicherlich!


----------



## kochikoch (8. März 2005)

na das klingt doch vernünftig das der schnee endlich wegtaut,
habe mir extra schon nen dachträger fürs rad bestellt, damit ich mein rad nicht immer auseinander nehmen und dann ins auto basteln mußt


----------



## kochikoch (9. März 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> also ich wohne auch nicht so weit von jena entfernt! bin aus zeulenroda. wenn es mal wieder trocken ist würde ich auch gerne mal nach jena kommen, um endlich mal wieder paar andere trialer zu treffen. fahr hier sonst immer alleine. zur zeit nur manchmal am wochenende auf meinen 6 palletten in ner kleinen halle.
> 
> grüße



was hast du alles in deiner halle außer die 6 paletten, weil ich fahre momentan in arnstadt auch immer allein rum würde aber auch mal nach zeulenroda kommen, ist ja auch nicht allzuweit von mir weg soweit ich weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (14. März 2005)

@kochikoch:

antworte gleich mal hier und nicht mit pm. also in der mini halle ist leider nüscht weiter, wenn der schnee weg ist gibts hier auch nur so 2-3 spots die man anfahren kann, einer davon muss länger trocknen, weil sonst nur modder auf der wiese ist - da liegen baumaterialien und so zeug rum.

also es ist nicht der oberhammer, aber ein bissel was geht schon. kannst gerne mal herkommen, musst vorher bescheid geben.

jena müssen wir auch im auge behalten, aber ich kann nur an wochenenden.


----------



## kochikoch (15. März 2005)

hmm habe gestern begonnen mich mit dem boa anzufreunden und es geht ab wie sau.
klar mit ist egal wieviele spots hauptsache spaß und raus an die luft  
klar behalten wir jena im auge wochenende ist für mich auch besser weil ich immer so bis halb um 4 arbeite


----------



## sensiminded (22. März 2005)

Kommender Samstag ist doch kein Feiertag? Meine Güldene will mit nach Jena und in der Zeit einkaufen. Bei dem schönen Wetter könnte man sich doch gleich mal treffen. 
Allerdings bräuchten wir einen Spot-Guide, kenne zu wenig in der Stadt. Anrufen ist auch OK: 0179/5436075

grützi


----------



## kochikoch (22. März 2005)

hi

den samstag bin ich leider nicht da! heul
wenn du mal nach arnstadt kommen willst wenns mal passt haben hier einiges in der stadt und auch nen kleines gelände, wo ich jetzt auch wieder kabeltrommeln besorgt habe!

da können sich unsere frauen solange allein beschäftigen und wir können fahren lach!   

werde demnächst mal ein paar bilder machen damit du dir mal ein bild machen kannst


----------



## kochikoch (3. April 2005)

hi,

so das wetter wird immer besser also langsam könnten wir uns da mal irgendwie zu trial treffen. oder?


----------



## sensiminded (7. April 2005)

auf jeden!


----------



## kochikoch (8. April 2005)

so auch die jena´er und die aus der umgebung sind herzlich mal nach arnstadt eingeladen!
habe mal ein paar bilder angehängt von meinem (unserem gelände)
als tagesabschluß könnte man auch etwas grillen und gemütlich etwas trinken  

wenn jemand noch dirt fahrer oder so kennt dafür ist auch eine strecke vorhanden!

also in diesem sinne, wo und wann gehts los?


----------



## EiSY (11. April 2005)

Ich werde die anderen beiden ma fragen dann Schauen wir weiter !!!


----------



## StAyX (14. April 2005)

Hallo

Ich bin vor ca 1 Jahr nach Jena gezogen und bin bisher nur cross country gefahren aber halt in Eisenach und Umgebung und das auch nur zum Spass.

Nun möchte ich gerne mal etwas anderes machen da ich irgendwie im Jahr 2004 eine nicht so tolle Erfahrung hatte beim biken und irgendwie nicht mehr so sehr an mein Bike komme doch biken ist irgendwie mein Ausgleich zum Alltag (wie bestimmt bei allen anderen die biken).

Ich bin ein Riesen Fan vom trailen habe mich aber nie wirklich getraut es zu versuchen und nun möchte ich gerne mal damit beginnen.

Ich habe noch keine Bike und auch keine Erfahrungen im trailen und dachte vieleicht finde ich ja ein Paar Leutz die einen Neuling vieleicht ein wenig unterstützen können.

Nunja wenn wer Bock hat mir vieleicht eine kleine Kaufberatung zu geben oder auch nur so Bock hat vieleicht mal über das eine oder andere was das trailen betrifft zu labern dann wäre ich sehr dankbar denn wie gesagt ich habe leider nicht so wirklich den Plan vom Trail.

Kontakt:

email: [email protected]
icq: 165736200

Gruß StAyX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (15. April 2005)

StAyX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin vor ca 1 Jahr nach Jena gezogen und bin bisher nur cross country gefahren aber halt in Eisenach und Umgebung und das auch nur zum Spass.
> 
> ...


da hast dich wohl ein wenig verirrt... das hier ist das tr*ia*l Forum und nicht das trail forum


----------



## sensiminded (6. Mai 2005)

bezgl. treffen in jena oder arnstadt mach ich mal nen terminvorschlag, wann es bei mir klappen würde:

am pfingstwochenende(wobei ich mit dem neuen bike erstmal seichte spots anfahren sollte, um mich umzustellen), dann 2 we nicht und weiter ist erstmal noch nix geplant!

meinungen?

p.s.: werde mich mal dranmachen und meine lokalen spot-bilder kleiner machen und reinzustellen


----------



## sensiminded (6. Mai 2005)

ich war schneller als ihr!!

also bei dem spot wo diese ganzen bauteile rumliegen räumt irgendwer ständig um, denke irgendwelche kids sind das. sieht inzwischen schonwieder ganz anders aus und ich muss immer etwas umbauen!


----------



## sensiminded (6. Mai 2005)

weiter gehts... und das alles mit modem

achso, war gestern in der nähe bei nem steinbruch und die haben zufahrten und das gelände mit grpßen steinbrocken abgegrenzt - hab dummerweise die digicam nicht dabei gehabt. werde mal noch ein paar fotos davon reinstellen.


----------



## kochikoch (8. Mai 2005)

hi alex,

mit pfingsten wird mir der arzt noch net erlauben und da es mein einzigstes rechtes handgelenk ist werde ich auch auf den arzt hören   

aber die baustelle sieht voll fit aus

ps: so schlimm wird die umstellung nicht


----------



## sensiminded (9. Mai 2005)

wie ists bei dir übernächtes we-ist der gips dann runter und das gelenk belastbar? vielleicht klappt das bei mir an dem we doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (9. Mai 2005)

muß donnerstag den 12.05. zum gipps abnehmen mal sehen ab wann ich dann fahren darf vom arzt aus 

also momentan wenn ich mit der rechten hand greife tut es noch weh so beim flasche aufdrehen usw

weis net wie das läuft hatte noch nie was gebrochen


----------



## kochikoch (8. Juni 2005)

gruß nach jena am 25.06. ist in arnstadt ne session hier der link ihr seit herzlich willkommen!


----------



## EiSY (8. Juni 2005)

Morgen wird gefahren tagsüber wenn ihr lust habt schreibt einfach hier rein!


----------



## kochikoch (8. Juni 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wird gefahren tagsüber wenn ihr lust habt schreibt einfach hier rein!



wie sieht es aus kommt ihr am 25.6.?


----------



## EiSY (8. Juni 2005)

iCh denk ma ich kann nich weil ich am 28 zigsten Mdl prüfung hab  aber ma schaun ...!


----------



## sensiminded (8. Juni 2005)

wie schauts denn diesen samstag mit den jenaern aus??? schonmal lust vorzeitig mal nach arnstadt zu fahren und die spots zu rocken! kochi und ich, wir wollen uns am samstag nachmittag mal treffen!

grützi vom schönen/trialtauglichen zeulenroda  :kotz:


----------



## sensiminded (8. Juni 2005)

wie schauts denn diesen samstag mit den jenaern aus??? schonmal lust vorzeitig mal nach arnstadt zu fahren und die spots zu rocken! kochi und ich, wir wollen uns am samstag nachmittag mal treffen!

grützi vom schönen/trialtauglichen zeulenroda  :kotz:


----------



## sensiminded (8. Juni 2005)

ups doppelpost-hab einen post übrig-wer will einen?


----------



## Benjy (8. Juni 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> ups doppelpost-hab einen post übrig-wer will einen?


  hier ich


----------



## kochikoch (8. Juni 2005)

wie du willst nen post oder dieses we mit nach arnstadt zum heimlich üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (1. Juli 2005)

diesen sonntag jena session!!!!?!!!!

  

ansonsten    :kotz: 

meldet euch ihr jenaer, der kochikoch hat schon zugesagt!!!!


----------



## kochikoch (1. Juli 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> meldet euch ihr jenaer, der kochikoch hat schon zugesagt!!!!




stimmt genau das hat er


----------



## Bibabutzemann (1. Juli 2005)

Ui,

na wenn schon mal ein 26"er in Jena ist darf ich eigentlich nicht fehlen.

Wann und wo trifft man sich denn?


----------



## kochikoch (1. Juli 2005)

keine ahnung wir kennen uns in jena net so gut aus, eigentlich garnet


----------



## Bibabutzemann (1. Juli 2005)

Ich bin vorhin etwas gefahren und bei 'nem Sturz an so 'nem hässlichen Geländer mit der Schulter hängengeblieben; das zerrt jetzt etwas ich hoffe mal das ist bis Sonntag wieder weg.

Ihr kommt ja bestimmt mit der Bahn hierher, aber wir haben ja 2 Bahnhöfe. Guckt mal nach an welchem ihr ankommt und dann kann ich euch da gleich abholen. Bis jetzt hat sich ja noch keiner großartig gemeldet aus Jena. Ich hoffe mal tut sich noch was.


----------



## kochikoch (1. Juli 2005)

also ich komme mitm auto und meine frau ist auch dabei die bedient immer das fotogerät, glaube alex kommt auch mitm auto


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juli 2005)

Ich denk ich werde auch mal vorbei schauen


----------



## sensiminded (1. Juli 2005)

also klingt ja schonmal gut  

der [email protected] hat auch interesse angemeldet,aber ist sich noch nicht sicher!

definitiv mitm auto-man könnte sich ja beispielsweise an der keksrolle treffen! müssen nur wegen nem am besten kostenfreien P ausschau halten! i glaub i weiß da was, der ist an nem park, neben nem skateboardplatz. von da ists auch nicht weit in die "city". wo wollen wir denn überhaupt fahren?? in der stadt, oder lohnt es sich woanders mehr-danach sollten wir vielleicht den treffpunkt aussuchen!

tobias warst du überhaupt schonmal in jena, d.h. kennst du dich wenigstens ein bischen aus.

oh, da könnt ihr mir tipper tips geben!


----------



## sensiminded (1. Juli 2005)

wir brauchen aber auf jeden fall nen "lokalheld" oder ne gute beschreibung an welcher stelle die spots zu finden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juli 2005)

Ohne Jemanden der sich dort auskennt wird es Mist, das kenn ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## sensiminded (1. Juli 2005)

wie gesagt, wenn keiner kann von den jenaern dann gebt bitte ne spot beschreibung! aber ich dachte in jena gibts mehrere trialer-kann doch nicht sein, das alle was vorhaben!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juli 2005)

Wenn nicht verlegen wir die Sache nach Chemnitz   ,da kenn ich genügend Spots, woher nur...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. Juli 2005)

so freunde der nacht,wies ausschaut sind jetzt noch 3 chemnitzer mehr am start  

lasst ma über zeit etc. reden  .......

felix


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. Juli 2005)

vllt. schaff ichs noch mehr leutz aus chemnitz zu mobilisieren,dann ziehen wir in ner riesen trialerhorde durch jena


----------



## Bibabutzemann (1. Juli 2005)

Hey Jungs,

guckt mal wer den Thread eröffnet hat  .. ich bin doch aus Jena.

So ihr kommt also so ziemlich alle mit Auto und sucht kostenlose Parkplätze in Jena *rofl* kostenlos parken in Jena der war gut  

Sensiminded hat schon Recht, im Jenertal könntet ihr evtl. alle unterkommen, es sei denn, es ist sehr gutes Wetter, dann Grillen die ganzen Stadtkinder wieder im Park und dann könnte es da knapp werden.

An der Keksrolle treffen ist vielleicht nicht ganz so optimal, weil man da schlecht einfach mal so mit dem Auto anhalten kann. Andererseits findet man das relativ leicht könnte ich mir vorstellen. Naja das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin.

Was die Spots angeht, da kenne ich mich hier noch nicht soo gut aus, prinzipiell ist es aber am sinnvollsten in der Stadt zu fahren, da gibt's schon Einiges. Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass mal noch ein paar mehr Trialer aus Jena zusagen.

Nochmal wegen der Anfahrt: kommt ihr alles aus einer Richtung bzw. wo kommt ihr denn in Jena rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (1. Juli 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> tobias warst du überhaupt schonmal in jena, d.h. kennst du dich wenigstens ein bischen aus.



ja war schon mal in jena, weis wo die volkshochschule ist und ich weis wo das esplanade ist und wo das ehemals steigenberger max ist, sonst weis ich nicht viel von jena kenn aber den mc donalds neben der a4


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. Juli 2005)

@alex.....

wie siehts aus,wolln wer ne glei chemnitz am sonntag ansteuern???...nicht das wir zu faul wären um nach jena zu kommen,nur in chemnitz kennen wir uns 1A aus,kennen fast jeden fetten spot und haben schon ne kleine session erfahrung,sind also vollprofis   ...... mcdonalds is ca 50m von einem der fettesten spots entfernt,wobei bei uns eigentlich alle spots nah beieinander liegen,also keine langen radtouren sondern nur pures trialen  

>parkplätze sind auch kein prob und direkt am ersten spot unsrer möglichen tour

>ein weiterer pluspunkt is,dass ihr bei uns so gut wie keine angst vor ordnungsamt/bullen haben müsst   ....korruption ,sagt euch das was?    

der kochi is auch nicht abgeneigt und dabei wenn du zusagst,also sag schon zu!    

btw:könnte dann eventuell noch nen extra thread eröffnen

felix


----------



## kochikoch (1. Juli 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> der kochi is auch nicht abgeneigt
> 
> felix



das ist er auch net, mir ist es egal ich haben nen diesel    feinstaub, genau hat der auch lol

mc donalds interessiert mich net, ich steh mehr auf titten als auf totes vieh


----------



## sensiminded (2. Juli 2005)

wir können mal schauen obs titten im chemnitzer mc donalds gibt!!!

mir egal... da ist halt der bibabutzemann gearscht, außer er kommt mit nach chemnitz!

naja eigentlich titte wo wir uns treffen...aber zeigt mir dann mal das tippen richtig


----------



## Bibabutzemann (2. Juli 2005)

Na dann fahrt ruhig nach Chemnitz, ich wäre am Sonntag eh nur gefahren, damit ihr hier nicht vollkommen planlos in Jena rumsteuert. Wenn's meiner Schulter wieder besser geht, können wir das ja nochmal angehen, mit in Jena fahren.

Viel Spass in Chemnitz.


----------



## sensiminded (2. Juli 2005)

gehts deiner schulter noch nicht besser? dann ne gute besserung!


----------



## Bibabutzemann (2. Juli 2005)

Naja ist ja erst gestern passiert. Das wird schon, danke.


----------



## EiSY (2. Juli 2005)

So ich als geborener Jenenser  werd morgen erscheinen ich weiss nich ob wir uns lieber in der stadt treffen oder am Bahnhof is nur 1ne Minute fahrt von da bis in die stadtmitte meldet euch ruhig mal per sms (handynummer gibts per pn)


----------



## sensiminded (2. Juli 2005)

so hab grad mit kochi telefoniert! chemnitz hat sich jetzt nicht noch mal gemeldet und er hat keinen erreicht! 

*also sonntag  jena* 

-morgen 1230 oder 1300 treff i mi am autobahn mc donalds mit kochi(wer noch von der autobahn kommt am besten gleich mit zum mc kommen-damit mein ich euch chemnitzer burschen  )
-fahren dann in die stadt und parken denke ich bei dem skateboardplatz und park
-treffen wir uns danach auf dem einen platz wo so stufen, mauern und betonbänke sind, glaube da ist auch ein kino?!?(kurz vor der keksrolle) oder gleich beim park

ihr könnt mir mal handynummern per pn schicken, ich schau morgen vormittag nochmal hier rein

na dann bis morgen in jena-hoffe es klappt bei euch eisy und bibabutzemann...wir kennen sonst keine spots


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Juli 2005)

Ja wir waren heut alle trialen deswegen habt ihr keinen erreicht . Also wir sind morgen darauf eingestellt das ihr zu uns kommt. Wieso die Sache jetzt umplanen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (2. Juli 2005)

warum nu ne mehr chemnitz?!?!?!?,so ne sauerrei,da versaut ihr mir meinen geburtstag morgen volle kanne,wir haben weder zugzeiten noch sonstwas,weil wir auf chemnitz eingestellt waren,schön dank auch,der kochi hat meine nummer und ich hatte mein handy den ganzen tag mit,so ne kagge


----------



## kochikoch (3. Juli 2005)

so ihr jenenser, ich hoffe ihr kommt heute ncith das wir allein in jena rumkrätschen

wir sind 1300 am mc donalds an der a4


----------



## Bibabutzemann (3. Juli 2005)

EiSY hat mir grad mitgeteilt, dass er wohl nicht kann. Wenn ihr erst 13.00 dort bei mäckens seit, kann es gut sein, dass ihr mich dann hier in Jena im Park trefft. Ich hatte nämlich eigentlich vor etwas später zu kommen. Ich denke mal ich bin so 13.30 an dem Parkplatz dort am Skatepark.

Bis denn.


----------



## EiSY (3. Juli 2005)

Warum treffen wir uns nich einfach am holzmarkt wies aussieht kann ich doch ...!


----------



## sensiminded (3. Juli 2005)

holzmarkt???

ich denke wir parken die autos am besten beim skatepark oderhaben wir ne gute alternative! können uns dann in der stadt treffen!


----------



## Bibabutzemann (3. Juli 2005)

öhh .. ich glaube das war jetzt nur für mich gemeint 

am Holzmarkt werdet ihr nie 'nen Parkplatz finden. Ich werde mich mit EiSY am Holzmarkt treffen und wir fahren dann zum Skatepark. Von dort ist es auch kein Weg bis in die Stadt.


----------



## sensiminded (3. Juli 2005)

da sach ich mal bis nachher....


----------



## kochikoch (3. Juli 2005)

na dann freuen wir uns doch alle


----------



## kochikoch (3. Juli 2005)

so ihr lieben jenenser  , war geil bei euch wird wiederholt, dank an eisy das du den diddi aus we mitgebracht hast, das wird sicher die stadt sein in der wir als nächstes fahren 
hey andre gute führung danke  , viel glück bei deinen prüfungen und ich hoffe du bist in we dann auch dabei

ps: bilder kommen morgen bin grad faul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (3. Juli 2005)

schickse mir doch einfach per mail


----------



## kochikoch (3. Juli 2005)

so habe jetzt mal 9 bilder von heute in mein fotoalbum gestellt, zur nächsten session, bekommt ihr sie auf cd, bitte bringt die bilder vom gabur noch mit danke

 auch wenn nicht alle sehr viel auf den bildern sind ein fettes DANKE AN CLAUDI, ICH LIEBE DICH


----------



## HeavyMetal (3. Juli 2005)

wann is denn nu mal chemnitz dran?


----------



## EiSY (3. Juli 2005)

Muhi echt geile Fotos  aber mit naester woche wird wohl eng weil ich wollt ja en neues bike haben aber denk ma das ich bis dahin immernoch meine krücke hab und damit das is kein fahren is senceless kann ich auch sein lassen ....


----------



## didilein (3. Juli 2005)

joa war echt geil heute mit euch und das mitn grilln machen wir auf jeden fall mal und thx für das geile pic was ihr da von mir gemacht habt =) 

shake you'r ass baby >>>biketrial<<<


----------



## EiSY (3. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mir gerade so ueberlegt ^^ es war heute alles vor ort 
Monty > Echo > KoXX > ZOO <3  > Hoffmann  ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bibabutzemann (4. Juli 2005)

Jo Weimar muss auf jeden Fall auch mal dran, wollt da schon immer mal hin. Kann ja kostenlos Zug fahren 

Hoffentlich gibt's da ein paar mehr Wolken  war gut heiß gestern; aber geil. Meiner Schulter gehts wieder gut, dafür hab ich heute leichte Rückenschmerzen, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.

Freu mich jedenfalls schon auf nächstes Mal.


----------



## sensiminded (4. Juli 2005)

von mir auch nochmal danke an die guides... war ein gelungener sonntag nachmittag... weiß noch nicht obs mit weimar klappt, geb mir aber mühe!  

@andre: wie lief die prüfung?


----------



## kochikoch (4. Juli 2005)

habe was von nächsten we gelesen da siehst mit der zeit sau eng aus bei mir   

aber sonst wieder gern


----------



## kochikoch (4. Juli 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> wann is denn nu mal chemnitz dran?



weis nicht, wird sicher auch bald noch vor der tür stehen


----------



## kochikoch (24. Juli 2005)

moin moin,

wie siehts denn mal wieder mit ner session aus  , ihr seit doch nicht etwa müde geworden, oder?

  also sagt was!


----------



## Bibabutzemann (24. Juli 2005)

Morgen Nachmittag könnte ich nochmal, dann bin ich erstmal für ein paar Wochen nicht in Jena.
EiSY wäre sicher auch dabei.


----------



## kochikoch (25. Juli 2005)

in der woche ist bei mir schlecht jedenfalls diese  , wo treibst dich dann immer rum wenn du einige wochen nicht da bist hmm?  

der eisy hat ja auch nun sein neues bike hoffe es geht bald mal wieder ne session ab was macht diddy eigentlich`?


----------



## Bibabutzemann (25. Juli 2005)

Ich fahr Heim nach Dessau. Mit EiSY und Didi bin ich erst am Samstag gefahren. EiSY scheint momentag ganz heiß auf Fahren zu sein  ließt aber vielleicht zu selten im Forum. Ich bleib auf jeden Fall nicht für ewig in Dessau und lass es euch wissen, wenn ich wieder in Jena bin.

bis denn.


----------



## EiSY (25. Juli 2005)

HaLLo meine lieben Forenuser ^^ weeeeeeer hat lust mit EiSY zu fahren ?
wollmer uns alle ma wida am Wocheende treffen ?


----------



## EiSY (2. August 2005)

s0 das wars erstmal für die naesten 2 wochen 
ich hab vorhin meine Vordere felge geschrottet die Kriegt man netmehr Zentriert
Die war net ordentlich eingespeicht ^^ und da eiSY ja nich auf sowas achtet ...
Naja bin noSe gefahren und überschlag mich und weck war das ding vorallem ich fahr noch los kuck nach dem fahrrad sag so irgendwas is doch locker .... zieh mitn imbus usw alles fest und dann passiert das naja Toll jetz kann ich erstmal nichmehr biken wo es am gerade am meisten spaß macht weil ich viel mehr kann und bei dem 20" krieg ich nurnoch gelenktschmerzen ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (3. August 2005)

nenene du machst sachen, also ich glaube die try all vorderrad felge darfst du kaum seitlich belasten. wenn ich die mir so ansehe, frage ich mich was da überhaubt hält! ist eben keine hohlkammer und am besten noch 28 speichen! da wirst du deinem ruf als fahrrad schredder gerecht  
meine hält zum glück noch, soll auch noch lange halten!
das beste was ich bis jetzt überhaupt über ne try all vorderradfelge gehört habe, dass die einer hinten drauf gemacht hat und am ersten oder zweiten tag um 90° zur seite gebogen hat-das foto sah ganz lustig aus!


----------



## sensiminded (11. August 2005)

so ihr buben,

wie siehts aus am sonntag - bin äußerst trialwillig!!!

wenn sich keiner meldet oder keiner so richtig zeit hat, fahr ich nach chemnitz(natürlich nur wenns den chemnitzern recht ist)!!!

grüße alex


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. August 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> so ihr buben,
> 
> wie siehts aus am sonntag - bin äußerst trialwillig!!!
> 
> ...



nein uns passts nicht!!!  

nee mal im ernst,ich fahr morgen mit meinem bruder in den urlaub,n andrer muss noch auf sein neuen rahmen warten,beim nächsten is de kingachse gebrochen und der letzte mit dems spaß machen würde zu fahren hat sich die lippe aufgeschlagen und kann 2 wochen net trialen...

felix


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. August 2005)

Gruss Sensenmann   , hab zwar ein  neues fahrbereites Bike am Start und bin seit dem ich heute ne runde damit gedreht habe auch total heiß aufs fahren. Bloß leider fahr ich morgen auch in den Urlaub. Aber nächstes WE hab ich und ein Kumpel bestimmt Zeit.


----------



## sensiminded (12. August 2005)

also nächstes we karl-marx-stadt, na könnte man auch im auge behalten!
felix bist du auch wieder da am in ner woche?

wat machen meine jenenser denn-meine anfrage war auch an euch gerichtet!? dieses we-also bei mir gehts sonntag!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. August 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> also nächstes we karl-marx-stadt, na könnte man auch im auge behalten!
> felix bist du auch wieder da am in ner woche?



sorry das ich erst jetzt antworten kann....aber nein ich war 2 geschlagene wochen im urlaub  ...ich denk wir sollten karl-marx-stadt trotzdem im auge behalten,also lass mal nen termin hören,wenn du noch bock auf chemnitz hast...ich denk die trialende chemnitzer bevölkerung würde sich über deinen besuch freuen


----------



## EiSY (28. August 2005)

----> Siehe Großes Thüringen Trialtreffen!


----------

